# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بیوتکنولوژی

## aval

بچه ها درباره ی رشته ی بیوتکنولوژی کسی اطلاعاتی داره؟

این که چه رتبه ای میخواد یاتو کدوم دانشگاه ها وجودداره؟

ممنون

----------


## abraham

> بچه ها درباره ی رشته ی بیوتکنولوژی کسی اطلاعاتی داره؟
> 
> این که چه رتبه ای میخواد یاتو کدوم دانشگاه ها وجودداره؟
> 
> ممنون


بیوتکنولوزی یا زیست فناوری دو نوع هست یکی دکترای پیوسته یکی هم کارشناسی.

واسه اولی رتبه زیر 500 کشوری یا طلای المپاد واسه دومی رقابت چندان نیست.

----------


## aval

تحقیقاتیه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

​لامصب خیلی رشته خوبیه

----------


## 69ReYHanEH

کسی درباره ی اینده کاری این رشته تو ایران هیچ اطلاعععععیییییییییی نداره ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## 69ReYHanEH

uppppppp

----------

